# Stolen Boat on the Lower Huron



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

I had a friend that keeps his boat on the Huron River call me last night.His boat got ripped off in the last week sometime while in the water:sad: Its a 16 ft older Starcraft/Glass with a windshield.The top of the bow is red. Boat is white.Also has a 25hp 1987 Force tiller on it.I guess a few guys has Cameras/ on the river so hes checking with them also.But keep an eye out Please,Thanks


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Kids looking to joy ride it bet. Have you went all the way down the river looking for it?????


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember seeing it when we went fishing last year. It's quite an old boat with a decent motor. It was a steering wheel but he runs as a tiller. I'll keep my eyes open as I'm up and down that area quite a bit. I bet it was taken for the motor only.


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

mike the pike said:


> Kids looking to joy ride it bet. Have you went all the way down the river looking for it?????


 They went all the way up to flatrock launch.And down to Lake Pointe.Not a sign.Its a pretty tight knit area.So they are thinking it was done at night.They must have balls to do something like that on that river.If they ever got caught doing it i sure would not want to be them.They be sucking there dinner threw a straw for a very long time.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

This area is getting worse and worse all the time just last week a guy who lives down the street got his house broke in to. He's got quite a colection of firearms of various shapes and sizes, these guy's actually kicked the front door in, luckly a lady was taking her kids to day care and seen the front door kicked in, they cops got one kid (16) the other got away, but he got his 45's.

I was on the river with my new drift boat about a month ago, I put in at the DNR launch and spotted my truck and trailer down off 75 launch, we got in just before dark, and there where some teenagers all over my new trailer, (they said they were just checking it out) I bet you a dozen doughnuts those were the same kids. I should have reported it but they seemed harmless although suspicious. Luckly I had it locked, and since then I bought a ball lock that goes into the reciever . I'll keep my eyes open, I'm on huron, and belville all the time, Any MC'#'s so we can look out for it :16suspect


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

fishing-finlander said:


> This area is getting worse and worse all the time just last week a guy who lives down the street got his house broke in to. He's got quite a colection of firearms of various shapes and sizes, these guy's actually kicked the front door in, luckly a lady was taking her kids to day care and seen the front door kicked in, they cops got one kid (16) the other got away, but he got his 45's.
> 
> I was on the river with my new drift boat about a month ago, I put in at the DNR launch and spotted my truck and trailer down off 75 launch, we got in just before dark, and there where some teenagers all over my new trailer, (they said they were just checking it out) I bet you a dozen doughnuts those were the same kids. I should have reported it but they seemed harmless although suspicious. Luckly I had it locked, and since then I bought a ball lock that goes into the reciever . I'll keep my eyes open, I'm on huron, and belville all the time, Any MC'#'s so we can look out for it :16suspect


 Best thing is to lock down your stuff. I dont think MC numbers will help at this point.The I-75 Launch is the problem.There no way no one would risk towing a boat to the mouth.No way they would pull it Upstream to Flatrock launch.Way to many Cameras either way.I do think there might be a change at the 75 launch.From what i hear anyways.But your right on times are getting worse.How can you fish and have to worry about your Car, Truck, and Trailer ? Hope things get better soon.Steve is a good guy.I feel very bad about him loseing all that he had for fishing.Ive used that launch for Yrs.But i wont anymore.I have way to much to lose in my truck alone.Be Safe Guys,Dave


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I've never had any trouble with the rockwood launch, but I've haven't fished till dark either. Anywhere after dark and you can have trouble. Anyword yet if the cameras caught anything?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Someone went through some serious planning and took plenty of chances stealing this boat. For what? A Force motor and an old Starcraft? 

Think about it. That launch at 75 isn't the easiest, especially with a trailer that's not a perfect fit. 

Sure sucks. Hope it's found. Is there a local paper? Maybe they'd write a little something. Had to end up in someone's yard or garage. What did the cops have to say?


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Someone went through some serious planning and took plenty of chances stealing this boat. For what? A Force motor and an old Starcraft?
> 
> Think about it. That launch at 75 isn't the easiest, especially with a trailer that's not a perfect fit.
> 
> Sure sucks. Hope it's found. Is there a local paper? Maybe they'd write a little something. Had to end up in someone's yard or garage. What did the cops have to say?


 Thing is most of the good boats are locked down.His was not .He was telling me that in the past a few boats was taking just to remove the motor and let the boat go.Not this time.They are thinking it may be some locals.From what they are saying alot of things are getting ripped off around South Rockwood.But who knows.No idea what the cops had to say about it.Odds are not much.They cant patrol the waters.Hard lesson to learn.Lock your stuff down best you can.No idea on the pics.Dave


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll be floating the huron today if the weather holds. If not, tomorrow. I will keep my eyes open.

I keep my boat locked down with a latch lock and a ball lock in the receiver. Approximately 30$ in investment. Thing is: when i first moved to my area, I could leave the doors unlocked etc etc. I am all to aware that times have changed. From Tippy dam to the Huron, I've seen so many people get stuff stolen from rods to rides, while fishing. From my experience fisherman are the salt of the earth, and most would give you a rod or ride if you needed it. Countless times I've been short on one thing or another (tackle wise) and had a fellow fisherman offer his tackle, as well, I have done the same. 

Point being dont steel from a fisherman, most likely we will loan it to you or give it to you. If for no other reason just to see someone else hook a fish


----------

